# Elite Dangerous - Was ist passiert?



## KofferKlaus (21. Februar 2015)

Tach zusammen!

Wollte - mal eben - checken, was Elite Dangerous kosten und wo man es bekommt. Versucht's mal...

Die Amazon-Links/Preisvergleich führen allesamt ins Nirvana... ED wird weder bei Amazon, Gameware.at, Alternate, Steam noch sonstwo gelistet. Egal ob Pcgames.de, Gamestar.de - alles nüscht. Ich muss irgendwas übersehen haben... Auch über Yahoo oder Google ist es nicht zu bekommen/zu finden.

Falls es exklusiv vertrieben wird (von wem auch immer), dann müsste das doch bei der Suche "elite dangerous pc kaufen" auftauchen, irgendwie...

Kann mich mal jemand erleuchten? Danke


----------



## Wynn (21. Februar 2015)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Februar 2015)

Das ist ein Grund, warum ich es mir bisher nicht gekauft habe. Ungewöhnlich, dass heutzutage ein kleiner Entwickler auf Steam Sales verzichtet. Aber die Weltraum-Fangemeinde ist wohl so eingeschworen, dass von denen eh schon jeder Elite direkt bei Frontier gekauft hat.


----------



## Batze (21. Februar 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Das ist ein Grund, warum ich es mir bisher nicht gekauft habe. Ungewöhnlich, dass heutzutage ein kleiner Entwickler auf Steam Sales verzichtet. Aber die Weltraum-Fangemeinde ist wohl so eingeschworen, dass von denen eh schon jeder Elite direkt bei Frontier gekauft hat.




Wie man sieht, wer es noch nicht verlernt hat , auch ohne Steam funktioniert das kaufen. Wer etwas haben will, der informiert sich, holt sich Infos und kauft es dann (eventuell) auch ohne Steam.
In diesem Fall, nichts gegen Steam, aber man kauft sich ein Spiel des Spiels wegen, und nicht weil es auf dieser oder jener Plattform erhältlich ist (ok, Ausnahmen gibt es ja auch hier im Forum ) . Und nicht jeder Entwickler steht eben darauf das sein Kind schon nach ein paar Wochen verramscht wird und bei Steam auf dem Grabbeltisch angeboten werden soll.
Und wenn ein Entwickler die Steam Sales und alle anderen Preisreduzierungen die es da gibt nicht mitmachen will, wieso soll man dann unbedingt bei Steam sein Spiel veröffentlichen?

Klar ist, Steam hat eine Hohe Verbreitung und erreicht jede Menge Zocker, ist ein Vorteil. 
Aber wie man gerade hier am Thread Ersteller sieht, wer sich für ein Spiel interessiert, der kommt auch ohne Steam zum Ziel, wem das Spiel eh am Popo vorbei geht wird es auch bei Steam nicht kaufen, und das hat glaube ich weniger mit der Weltraum Fangemeinde zu tun, sondern eher daran, das man Steam schon so gewöhnt ist, das so manche Leute anderen Möglichkeiten gar nicht mehr in Erwägung ziehen, oder wollen.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und nicht jeder Entwickler steht eben darauf das sein Kind schon nach ein paar Wochen verramscht wird und bei Steam auf dem Grabbeltisch angeboten werden soll.



Die Titel werden ja nicht zwangsweise in den Sales angeboten - das bleibt den Devs / Publishern der Spiele überlassen, ob die an Sales teilnehmen wollen oder nicht.


----------



## Batze (21. Februar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Titel werden ja nicht zwangsweise in den Sales angeboten - das bleibt den Devs / Publishern der Spiele überlassen, ob die an Sales teilnehmen wollen oder nicht.



hab ich doch geschrieben........._auf dem Grabbeltisch angeboten werden *soll.
*_Das soll heißen, das die Entscheidung beim Entwickler liegt.


----------



## golani79 (21. Februar 2015)

Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass Entwickler deswegen nicht über Steam vertreiben?
Klingt in deinem Posting nämlich so, als ob Publisher / Devs Steam fernbleiben, aufgrund der Sales bzw. habe ich das halt so verstanden und deswegen habe ich halt erwähnt, dass es ihnen selbst überlassen ist, ob Sale oder nicht.


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass Entwickler deswegen nicht über Steam vertreiben?
> Klingt in deinem Posting nämlich so, als ob Publisher / Devs Steam fernbleiben, aufgrund der Sales bzw. habe ich das halt so verstanden und deswegen habe ich halt erwähnt, dass es ihnen selbst überlassen ist, ob Sale oder nicht.



ach naja, du kennst den doch ...

Ansonsten, wenn man sich mal informiert und nachdenkt, könnte man darauf kommen, das selbt wenn man so 15% nachlass gibt da noch wesentlich besser mit fahren kann, als wenn man das alleine auf seiner Website anbietet
Vorallem, zumal Steam auch ne dezent größere Reichweite hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann gibt es das ja nicht mal auf gog.com. Das ist wirklich ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Batze (21. Februar 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt damit zu tun, dass Entwickler deswegen nicht über Steam vertreiben?
> Klingt in deinem Posting nämlich so, als ob Publisher / Devs Steam fernbleiben, aufgrund der Sales bzw. habe ich das halt so verstanden und deswegen habe ich halt erwähnt, dass es ihnen selbst überlassen ist, ob Sale oder nicht.


Nein, es sollte Ausdrücken, das Steam ohne die Sales eben nicht immer erste Wahl für Entwickler sein muss, und ohne die Sales und Rabatt Aktionen für Entwickler eigentlich ziemlich uninteressant sein kann (nicht muss).
Wegen der Hohen Verbreitung von Steam, muss man das natürlich Gegenrechnen. Aber, wie schon geschrieben, wer ein Spiel haben will, der kommt sehr gut ohne aus. Das wollte ich damit Ausdrücken.



Enisra schrieb:


> ach naja, du kennst den doch ...



Danke für die Blumen, gebe ich aber gerne zurück.


----------



## KofferKlaus (21. Februar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann gibt es das ja nicht mal auf gog.com. Das ist wirklich ungewöhnlich.



Also bin ich doch nicht zu blöd zum "googlen"... Wollte mich schon einweisen lassen... Ja wo isses denn hin? Ich mein, einen Download hab ich gefunden, aber ick möchte die CD, weil mein 26 gb Volumen auch so schon schnell genug verschwindet... Die krassen Day-ONe-Patches sind schon mit eingeplant...
Oder gibt's das nur zum Download? Ich dachte, ich hätte es mal im Regal (Saturn oder sonstwo) erspäht...

Ach ja, der "letmegoogleitforyou"-Link hilft ja mal so richtig... Woher kommt eigentlich dieser "Antwort-kenn-ich-nicht, aber wo-ich-schon-mal-hier-bin: Muss - schreiben "-Zwang?

Hab das Gefühl, dass das immer schlimmer wird... Die Kommentare zu was auch immer (Videos, Beiträge) haben selten was mit "des Pudels Kern" zu tun. 

Beispiel: 

Wo kann man Elite Dangerous kaufen? - Antwort: Steam ist doof... äh... / google doch mal... ach? / Elite Dangerous is doof... grrrrr 

Naja, vielleicht kommt ja noch was (zum Thema)...  Oder auch zu "Tastaturgeruch, für und wider..."


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Februar 2015)

Warum hast du denn nicht auf den Link von Wynn geklickt? Gleich das erste Google-Erlebnis führt dich zu Frontiers Online-Shop. Das ist der einzige Ort, wo es das Spiel momentan zu kaufen gibt. Hier nochmal für die ganz Faulen 

https://store.elitedangerous.com/elite-dangerous-cat/elite-dangerous.html


----------



## KofferKlaus (21. Februar 2015)

Äh, s.o. (Download = nein...) Wie schon gesagt: den Download-Link hab ich vorher schon gefunden, wenn man auf eure Preisvergleich/Amazon-Links klickt landet man aber tatsächlich nich da wo man hin will. 

Konsens: *Elite Dangerous gibt es ausschließlich zum Download! Kostenpunkt 1000 Peseten...
*
Dieser eine Satz hätte als Antwort gereicht. Auch für die ganz Faulen...


----------



## Bonkic (21. Februar 2015)

auch nicht ganz richtig:



> *Elite Dangerous gibt es -MOMENTAN- ausschließlich zum Download! *



so stimmts. 
denn wie du shop von fd ja ebenfalls siehst, gibt es eine sog. upgrade edition für 10 pfund, die unter anderem den game client auf dvd enthält. verfügbarkeit: soon...


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Februar 2015)

Ups, das hab ich tatsächlich überlesen. Sorry, KofferKlaus!


----------



## KofferKlaus (21. Februar 2015)

@Bonkic: Danke, damit wäre das (vollständig) geklärt!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2015)

Seit heute gibt es das Spiel auch auf Steam: Elite: Dangerous on Steam


----------



## Peter Bathge (2. April 2015)

Wow, das kam überraschend.


----------



## Holyangel (2. April 2015)

wollte ich auch gerade posten, also, dass es nun auf steam gibt...


----------

